# [OT] IMHO -> LMOAR

## molesto

allora, mi sto riposando dopo un intensa giornata di studio,

ho quindi un po di tempo da perdere.... e posto un messaggio

solo condividere questo pensiero...

leggere "imho" mi dà veramente fastidio   :Mad: 

e che cacchio... siamo o non siamo italiani ?!?!

 o almento, QUESTA E' LA MIA ONESTA OPINIONE AL RIGUARDO (LMOAR)

 :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## gutter

Ok sarai il promotore ufficiale di LOMAR. Ma penso che lo standard ormai sia IMHO.   :Very Happy: 

E' vero che una giornata di studio intensi può far male   :Wink: 

----------

## Raffo

imho nn è fastidioso scrivere imho   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## hardskinone

imho scrivere imho non e' problema. Ormai e' lo standard, imho.

----------

## koma

imho non mi pesa scrivere imho.

imho è anche un suono simpatico imho non credo dia fastidio ad altri che a te.

imho continuerei a tenere  "imho".

----------

## molesto

imho.... rtacci!   :Laughing: 

----------

## silian87

Io imho me lo dimentico sempre....

----------

## =DvD=

io quando parlo dico imo per dire secondo me...   :Shocked: 

----------

## randomaze

 *molesto wrote:*   

> leggere "imho" mi dà veramente fastidio  
> 
> e che cacchio... siamo o non siamo italiani ?!?!

 

Hai sbagliato il tag del titolo. Dovresti mettere FT.

Per certi versi hai ragione, tuttavia esistono talmente tanti acronimi di sigle in inglese che ci vengono forniti "di serie" dal computer (pardon, calcolatore) che non vedo il problema di usarne altri.

Tutto questo, ovviamente, LMOAR (che é un carattere più lungo... tra l'altro).

TLR, una volta (moolto tempo fa) qualcuno aveva messo in giro un traduttore per linguaggi di programmazione, io lo trovavo divertente, ma non mi faceva sentire più italiano.

```
10 INGRESSO "Dimmi un numero", N

20 PER A+1 A N

30 STAMPA "Ciao dall'Italia"

40 PROSSIMO A

50 FINE
```

EDIT: maledizione, mi è scappata la scritta tag al posto di marcatore...

MODIFICA: maledizione, mi è scappata la scritta EDIT al posto di MODIFICA

----------

## n3m0

 *molesto wrote:*   

> leggere "imho" mi dà veramente fastidio  
> 
> e che cacchio... siamo o non siamo italiani ?!?!
> 
>  o almento, QUESTA E' LA MIA ONESTA OPINIONE AL RIGUARDO (LMOAR)
> ...

 

Si ok, ma almeno rimanere "compatibili"?  :Wink: 

Humble vuol dire umile, modesta.

Secondo la mia modesta opinione.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## molesto

hai ragione... c'è stato un errore di traduzione.... iyho   :Surprised: 

che fico il basic italiano! 

lo implementiamo?

```

10 STAMPA "PIPPO"

20 VAI 10

CORRI

PIPPO

PIPPO

PIPPO

...

```

----------

## hardskinone

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> io quando parlo dico imo per dire secondo me...  

 

Io uso anche "lol"  :Shocked: 

----------

## =DvD=

Io chiamo i miei amici per nick, uso lol e im(h)o...

e quando siamo in una stanza con tutti i pc/mac in lan si parla con icq invece che a voce!!

----------

## gutter

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> e quando siamo in una stanza con tutti i pc/mac in lan si parla con icq invece che a voce!!

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Perchè non provate ad usare skype con un paio di cuffie e microfono    :Wink: 

----------

## fat_penguin

Chissa perche tutte le volte che leggo IMHO mi viene in mente Abatantuono nel film "Attila, il flagello di Dio" quando dice ai suoi compagni: "sbabbari, IMMO a roma!"

... conseguentemente quando leggo questo acronimo lo associo ad un termine del tipo: "su dai...." oppure "addiamo dai..." in tonalita di scazzatura...

Sara' che ho dei problemi io?!?!

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

olè! non sono l'unico a dire IMHO e LOL a voce! e andiamo!

----------

## MyZelF

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Secondo la mia modesta opinione. 

 

AMMP: A Mio Modesto Parere...   :Cool: 

----------

## federico

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> olè! non sono l'unico a dire IMHO e LOL a voce! e andiamo!

 

Si ma questo inizia a essere grave   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  (maledetta faccina che mi scrive : l o l : quando io odio il suono di questa sigla...)

----------

## xoen

Scusate ma vi drogate??????

PS: Da quale pulpito...Sono le 5.25 del mattino e *domani* alle 6/7 sveglia...

----------

## molesto

eh eh eh ... per restare in argomento... di fregnacce...

se si potesse tarrare e bzippare le parole non sarebbe male no?

penso alla mia ragazza quando mi deve spiegare qualsiasi cosa:

ha sempre l'opzione --verbose9 attiva! ma io redirigo sempre

tutto su > /dev/null....   :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *molesto wrote:*   

> penso alla mia ragazza quando mi deve spiegare qualsiasi cosa:
> 
> ha sempre l'opzione --verbose9 attiva! ma io redirigo sempre
> 
> tutto su > /dev/null....  

 

 :Laughing:  Verissimo

----------

## federico

"Ma mi stai ascoltando? E' mezz'ora che dici si ma mi pare che hai la testa altrove!!!"   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## markgreene

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> olè! non sono l'unico a dire IMHO e LOL a voce! e andiamo!

 

no, decisamente non sei l'unico... :>

(/me voce alta e ben chiara) ROTFL

nota di colore:

ricordo ancora un PPP (penguin pizza party=incontro mensile del mio LUG) in cui parlavamo di 'fame' in termini di kernel Oops, ed un altro in cui due ragazzi che avevano sbagliato pizzeria sono arrivati dicendo che 'avevano fatto un port scan all'IP sbagliato' ...

... e via dicendo, ad libitum :)

saluti...

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

proud to be geek =) 

per la storia del /dev/null .... bhe... come non darti ragione  :Wink: 

----------

